# Ipod tombé dans l'eau, ecran tactile en panne



## Chicken-dips (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour a toutes et a tous,
mon soucis est le suivant : Il y a a peu près 1 an, j'ai laissé tomber mon ipod touch 2ème génération dans ma baignoire. Je l'ai laissé sécher pendant quelques jours puis j'ai essayer de soulever l'écran, après l'avoir allumé, car le tactile ne marchait plus.

Après avoi regardé et vu que c'était assez compliqué, je l'ai refermé, et je l'ai mis dans un tiroir. Je voudrais savoir si, le fait de changer l'écran referais marcher la tactile, sachant qu'il s'allume correctement. Merci de votre (vos) réponses. :hein:


----------

